# Pics and video from Death Ride 2012



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics and video from the Death Ride on 07/14.

Death Ride 2012-Tour of the California Alps/5 Passes | Ride Chronicles

2012 Death Ride - 07/14/12 - YouTube

Nancy


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

thank you and congratulations!
quite a ride


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'm glad to have finished!


----------

